# Best rub for ribs?



## Hqly2001 (Jul 18, 2020)

Which rub is everyone’s favorite and where i can get some?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 18, 2020)

Make your own, it's much less expensive in the end.
Checkout my list of recipes, I've two basic rubs for Pork/Chicken.
Both are good as is, but are very easily adaptable to any taste.

The owner of this site, Jeff, has his own brand of rubs.
You can buy the recipe and DIY or buy it by the jar.




> These are my basic homemade rubs, always bags of these in the spice cabinet.
> From these basic recipes it is very easy to adjust them one way or another, no salt, more salt, sweet, savory, mild, hot or for particular flavor profiles.
> 
> *Pork Rub*
> ...


----------



## Danabw (Jul 19, 2020)

I use something called Memphis Dust...found it on Amazingribs.com years ago. Family really likes it. I typically put the rub on overnight, and after cooking/smoking, eat w/sauce at the table. Info and recipe from the site below:

*Yield: * Makes about 3 cups. I typically use about 1 tablespoon per side of a slab of St. Louis cut ribs, and a bit less for baby backs. Store the extra in a zipper bag or a glass jar with a tight lid.​​*Ingredients *(Use measurements in parentheses for approx. 12 T rub, enough for 3 racks (4 T each)​
(3T) 3/4 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar
(3T) 3/4 cup white sugar
(2T) 1/2 cup paprika
(1T) 1/4 cup kosher salt
(1T) 1/4 cup garlic powder
(2 1/3 t) 2 tablespoons ground black pepper
(2 1/3 t) 2 tablespoons ground ginger powder
(2 1/3 t) 2 tablespoons onion powder
(2 1/3 t) 2 teaspoons rosemary powder

*About the sugar and salt. *I encourage readers to experiment with recipes, and "no rules in the bedroom or dining room" is my motto, but I have gotten some emails that require a comment. One said he loved this recipe but left out the salt. Another left out the white sugar. I appreciate the need to reduce sugar and salt in our diets, but they are in the recipe for more than flavor enhancement, they help form the crust (a.k.a. called "the bark" by the pros), an important part of the texture of the surface of ribs and slow smoke roasted pork. The salt pulls some moisture to the surface to form a "pellicle" and the sugar mixes with the moisture, caramelizes, and also contributes to the crust. There's only about 2 tablespoons of rub to a large slab. Of that about 1 tablespoon is sugar, and 1/2 teaspoon of salt. If you eat half a slab, you're not eating much sugar and salt. I recommend you leave them in. And for those of you who object to white sugar for non-dietary reasons, and use brown sugar instead, you need to know brown sugar is just white sugar withmolasses added. It is not unrefined sugar. I use brown sugar for the flavor and white sugar because it improves the bark. You can substitute table salt, but beware that if you do, you should use about 2/3 as much. Read my article on salt.​​*About the rosemary*. One reader hates rosemary and leaves it out. Trust me, it hides in the background and you will never know it is there. Substitute thyme or oregano if you must, but rosemary is best. If you can find ground rosemary, good for you. It's hard to find. So just grind the rosemary leaves in a mortar and pestle or in a coffee grinder. It will take 2 to 3 tablespoons of leaves to make 2 teaspoons of powder.​​*About the paprika*. If you read my discussion of paprika by clicking the link you'll learn about the different kinds of paprika. In short, garden variety grocery store paprika has little flavor and is used mostly for color. But fresh Hungarian or Spanish paprika have mild but distinctive flavors. If you can find them, they improve this recipe. If you wish, you can use smoked paprika, especially good if you are cooking indoors, or even mix in some stronger stuff like ancho (slightly spicy), chipotle powder, cayenne, or chili powder. Chipotle can be quite hot, so be thoughtful of who will be eating your food. I usually go easy on the heat in deference to the kids and wimps (like me) and add it to the sauce or put chipotle powder on the table for the chile heads.​​*About the ginger*. I think it is a very important ingredient. If you don't have any, get some.​​*Do this*​
Mix the ingredients thoroughly in a bowl. If the sugar is lumpy, crumble the lumps by hand or on the side of the bowl with a fork. If you store the rub in a tight jar, you can keep it for months. If it clumps just chop it up, or if you wish, spread it on a baking sheet and put it in a 250°F oven for 15 minutes to drive off moisture. No hotter or the sugar can burn.
For most meats, sprinkle just enough on to color it. Not too thick, about 2 tablespoons per side of a large slab of St. Louis Cut ribs. For Memphis style ribs without a sauce, apply the rub thick enough to make a crunchy crust, about 3 tablespoons per side (remember to Skin 'n' Trim the back side). To prevent contaminating your rub with uncooked meat juices, spoon out the proper amount before you start and seal the bottle for future use. Keep your powder dry. To prevent cross-contamination, one hand sprinkles on the rub and the other hand does the rubbing. Don't put the hand that is rubbing into the powder.
Massage the rub into the meat at least an hour before cooking. Better still, rub them up, wrap them in plastic wrap, and refrigerate them overnight before cooking.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 19, 2020)

This is the only rub I use for ribs.  A Memphis classic.  No sauce!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 19, 2020)

Another vote for Jeff's rubs you can buy them already made or do like many of us and buy the recipe and make your own


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 19, 2020)

This is a challenging question my $.02 it all comes down to personal preference. Why because your taste of flavors may not be the same as mine. Same as you may not like the same wood to smoke with as I do. So you need to try different flavors until you find one you like.

Warren


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 19, 2020)

This is what I've been using for pork and chicken for 3 or 4 years now. Frankly I don't remember if I got it somewhere or came up with it myself....

1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup paprika
1/2 cup kosher salt
4 tbls course black pepper
4 tbls garlic powder
4 tbls onion powder
1tbls cayenne (I used to use 2 tbls but backed it off a couple of years ago)

Makes enough for 2 or 3 uses, kept in a tupperware container. It has a kick but not too much heat.
Never used a store bought rub, so no help there.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 19, 2020)

I just use SPG.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 19, 2020)

nvm........


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 19, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Make your own, it's much less expensive in the end. Checkout my list of recipes, I've two basic rubs for Pork/Chicken.
> Both are good as is, but are very easily adaptable to any taste. The owner of this site, Jeff, has his own brand of rubs. You can buy the recipe and DIY or buy it by the jar.




I've been using Chile's pig and poultry rubs for about 8 month now, love 'em! RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2020)

I’ve tried just about everything, and lately I have been using just course ground balck pepper, and basting the ribs every 45 minutes with a combo of BBQ sauce, apple cider vinegar, and brown sugar. It’s a hard combo to beat.
Al


----------



## BB-que (Jul 19, 2020)

If you’re looking for a commercial rub, try Meat Church rubs.  I like Honey Hog on pork.  Can find in on Amazon


----------



## D.W. (Jul 19, 2020)

Make your own and play around with the profiles. I have a pretty standard pork rub always on hand, but often when doing multiple slabs of ribs I'll do a couple different rubs on them - some people like a little more kick,  others a little sweeter, and some more smoke flavor with just S&P. It's nice to have a little variety, have fun with it.


----------



## Hqly2001 (Jul 19, 2020)

I’ve been making my own but wanted to know what commercial rubs others on here like. I’ve tried a few brands but haven't found one i really enjoy yet. Thanks for replies. I will try your recipes or some variations some day. Please continue to share your favorites!


----------



## Gecko10 (Jul 19, 2020)

I use a homemade version of Jeff's. Then later some KC Masterpiece sauce.


----------



## texomakid (Jul 19, 2020)

If you're lazy like me..................
Jeff's rub
Meatchurch Honey Hog & Honey Hog Hot
Killer Hogs & Killer Hogs Hot
And today's choice ...... Stanley's Famous East Texas Style Rib Rub






So many rubs ....... Not enough Sundays!

In the end, it's really hard to beat SPOG - that's the base for almost every rub.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 19, 2020)

My new favorite is Pappy's Blue Label (low salt) seasoning that's local to my area (Central California). I can pick up a 28 oz restaurant size for less than $7. I can't make my own for that price. I just picked up my third container in a year or so.


----------



## Hawging It (Jul 19, 2020)

Hqly2001 said:


> Which rub is everyone’s favorite and where i can get some?


----------



## Hqly2001 (Jul 20, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> My new favorite is Pappy's Blue Label (low salt) seasoning that's local to my area (Central California). I can pick up a 28 oz restaurant size for less than $7. I can't make my own for that price. I just picked up my third container in a year or so.


That’s a great deal. Which store?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 20, 2020)

All the suggestions are great just have to find one you like. But a thing to remember is that what's available in my area may not be in your area. Mail order changes the price of the items as well.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 20, 2020)

Thanks for the likes Jake and smokeymose they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## schlotz (Jul 20, 2020)

If I'm not using my own, then from the retail end it's usually a 2 rub combo:
Malcom Reed's : The BBR Rub followed with A1's Sweet Mesquite for a bit of heat.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 23, 2020)

For ribs (and chicken) I will try different kinds.  I keep going back to McCormick's Sweet & Smoky though.


----------



## phatbac (Jul 23, 2020)

I like Weber's honey garlic rub you can buy at wally world or Sam's club. it goes good on ribs without any heat but not over powering sweet.

I have been a fan or Butcher' BBQ rubs wild cherry or savory pecan seasoning.

I'm about to try Heath Riles apple rub to make Malcolm Reed's apple pie ribs.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 23, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> My new favorite is Pappy's Blue Label (low salt) seasoning that's local to my area (Central California). I can pick up a 28 oz restaurant size for less than $7. I can't make my own for that price. I just picked up my third container in a year or so.



I iike it too.  I also like Rudy's Rub from T.exas on my ribs


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks for the like bbqbrett it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jan 3, 2021)

there are so many different variations of rubs, so I either have to experiment making my own, or find one I like .  So far I tried a few but none really hit the spot, just ordered some meat church rubs and see how they are,  Will try making my own following some of the recipes listed here.  Hopefully I can tweek a recipe to my liking.  Let the journey begin.  I do one little salt and pepper, onion and garlic powder  not bad but I have to add and subtract to see if I can make it to my liking.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 3, 2021)

Just too many choices and I like variety ... besides several homemade variations, have used these ‘commercial’ ones:

Jeffs Original
 Meatheads Memphis Dust
Red Hot & Blue
Flying Swine Sweet&Smoky and Sweet&Spicy (have the latter on a butt smoking as we speak)
Aw Shit! varieties (Good, Special, Bull)

Of these, I like Jeff’s and RH&B best.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 3, 2021)

Hqly2001 said:


> That’s a great deal. Which store?



Ooops. I just saw this question from back in July. My apologies. The answer is Winco.


----------



## 617Smoker (Jan 4, 2021)

Does anyone have thoughts on a sugar-free rub, not for dietary purposes but to avoid burning? Last batch of ribs I made I thought some of the bark was more burnt than bark, especially on the part of the ribs that were in the hotter part of the smoker. I have not had that problem before -- I'm guessing I had a temp. spike at some point -- but I wonder how much flavor you lose if any from skipping the sugar.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 4, 2021)

I (and my family) love the Meat Church Holy Cow. MC Holy Gospel has a little less heat,
Also enjoy the Kosmos Q Cow Cover and SPG.  Kosmos also offers a line called Clean Eats that may be sugar free.  Order direct from their websites for a much better price than amazon. A lot of the local Ace Hardware stores have started to carry then at the same prices.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 5, 2021)

617Smoker said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on a sugar-free rub, not for dietary purposes but to avoid burning? Last batch of ribs I made I thought some of the bark was more burnt than bark, especially on the part of the ribs that were in the hotter part of the smoker. I have not had that problem before -- I'm guessing I had a temp. spike at some point -- but I wonder how much flavor you lose if any from skipping the sugar.




It may seem like an odd choice for a rib rub but try some Cavender's Greek Seasoning.   I use it sometimes and I know a guy who uses nothing but it on pork with great results.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 5, 2021)

617Smoker said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on a sugar-free rub, not for dietary purposes but to avoid burning? Last batch of ribs I made I thought some of the bark was more burnt than bark, especially on the part of the ribs that were in the hotter part of the smoker. I have not had that problem before -- I'm guessing I had a temp. spike at some point -- but I wonder how much flavor you lose if any from skipping the sugar.


If you like dry rub ribs, Memphis dry “rubs” generally don’t have sugar. And I put rub in quotes as they are more of a seasoning sprinkled on after cooking, not rubbed into raw ribs (although I do both)


----------



## schlotz (Jan 5, 2021)

617Smoker said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on a sugar-free rub, not for dietary purposes but to avoid burning? Last batch of ribs I made I thought some of the bark was more burnt than bark, especially on the part of the ribs that were in the hotter part of the smoker. I have not had that problem before -- I'm guessing I had a temp. spike at some point -- but I wonder how much flavor you lose if any from skipping the sugar.


We have sugar in about every rub we use yet the ribs we smoke never result in burnt bark.  This kind of sounds like a bandaid to a symptom vs resolving the problem.  Issue to understand and hopefully address is maintaining grate temp that ribs are smoked at. FYI, we usually smoke ribs with a consistent grate temp of 245ºƒ.  Sugar starts to become bitter and subsequently can burn once the temp gets to 325º-ish and higher.


----------

